# 68 convertible hood latch alignment



## Oldphart (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a 68 GTO convertible with the endura style front bumper. The hood has always been difficult to open. I've aligned and realigned the latch way too many times and still have issues. I pull the release and the hood pops open about an inch but the secondary latch is just a booger to get to release. 

I've tried all kinds of different ways but what seems to work best is after the initial hood pop I let go of the release and push the hood down a bit then pull the release again which sometimes works first time but most of the time not. I often end up pushing the hood down far enough that I can't get a grip to raise it and have to close it and start over. I'm about ready to throw the latch in the trash and install hood pins or maybe just bolt a big pull handle to the hood. :smile2:

Anybody have any helpful input. Maybe a latch from another GM with a different kind of release or a modification to this one, or??

Thanks.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Check other threads on this site regrading this.


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2016)

I've never tried to fix my similar situation. I like the fact that it's difficult for others to open. My routine is to pull the handle all the way and not release until I lift the hood above the latch (about an extra inch) with my other hand. Works every time.


----------



## Oldphart (Dec 28, 2015)

I did see a couple other threads on this but no good information except that it a common issue. I think I'm going to make a longer release lever rod that's easier to get a hold of and lube everything up. I've owned the car almost 20 years and it's always been a PITA.


----------

